# What would be the worst thing your kid could do when they get to the teenage rebellion phase?



## JambledUpWords (Dec 21, 2021)

Name anything. Here’s some of mine:

Getting a tattoo (specifically a couples tattoo with someone they’ve been in a relationship for only a week with)
Get gauges (they’re just gross and they make the earlobes look weird when they’re taken out) 
Get a teen pregnancy 
Decide to convert to some edgelord thing like Wicca or Satanism 
Play only rap music as loudly as possible in their bedroom 
Get a boyfriend that’s in college when they’re still 14/15 
Those are a few of mine, though some on this list I could tolerate more than other things (I’ll take the rap music over a teenage pregnancy)


----------



## cockaine (Dec 21, 2021)

my kid could do all the stupid shit he wanted and id still love him, but id never want for him to be an edgelord. thats it. no i dont have kids.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 21, 2021)

Groom a kid


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 21, 2021)

Kill themselves


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 21, 2021)

cockaine said:


> my kid could do all the stupid shit he wanted and id still, love him, but id never want for him to be an edgelord. thats it. no i dont have kids.


I’d still love them regardless, but I’d be very upfront with them if they got a boyfriend/girlfriend a good number of years older than they are when they’d still be in high school, especially if it’s a 8-9 year age difference because it would be more like grooming if the kid was still 14/15.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 21, 2021)

Troon out


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 21, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Troon out


I cut off internet for a while if they said they wanted to troon out and find a therapist that doesn’t support troons to maybe help figure out the real underlying problems (a lot of troons I see online are typically autistic, diagnosed with depression/bipolar, or have major anxiety).


----------



## topsikrets (Dec 21, 2021)

whatever dumb shit they do can probably be solved with beatings.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 21, 2021)

Vaping. I'd rather catch my kid with cigarettes or weed, because we at least know what's in them.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 21, 2021)

Another one is become vegan and insist I go vegan and/or cook all vegan meals for them. If they cook their own food, I’d tolerate a bit more, but no one, including my own kid, comes between me and my meat.


----------



## Providence (Dec 21, 2021)

Harm animals, groom a child,  or troon out. 

We can handle most other issues. These would be possible dealbreakers.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 21, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Another one is become vegan and insist I go vegan and/or cook all vegan meals for them. If they cook their own food, I’d tolerate a bit more, but no one, including my own kid, comes between me and my meat.


Hey I'm not one to bash people's diets but they really need to stop trying to convert others to their religion.


----------



## topsikrets (Dec 21, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Another one is become vegan and insist I go vegan and/or cook all vegan meals for them. If they cook their own food, I’d tolerate a bit more, but no one, including my own kid, comes between me and my meat.


beatings'll solve that issue.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 21, 2021)

Fuck the family dog.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 21, 2021)

Rape, drugs, troon out, murder.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 21, 2021)

Become a drug addict and steal my shit.  Trooning out is a deal breaker.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 21, 2021)

Become a furry.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 21, 2021)

Troon out.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Dec 21, 2021)

Besides some of the stuff already mentioned like trooning out it'd have to be developing a Deviant Art-esque fetish for something like inflation or that adult diaper thing. 

If that happened the house would get sold and we'd move to the middle of nowhere with no internet connection, where we'd have to grow our own food and live off the land until we work that deviant shit out of them by just trying to survive.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 21, 2021)

Something not mentioned, but I’d wonder where I went wrong as a parent if I had an 18 year old kid decide to do OnlyFans.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Dec 22, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Something not mentioned, but I’d wonder where I went wrong as a parent if I had an 18 year old kid decide to do OnlyFans.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 22, 2021)

Trooning


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Dec 22, 2021)

Join the mujahedeen... No wait that's the best, *ALLAHU AKBAR*


----------



## Cup Noodle (Dec 22, 2021)

Father of three here.  They can't get tattoos until they are 18.  At that point they are welcome to fuck their lives up for themselves, but I taught them better.  My ten year old has gauges.  It doesn't become irreparable until 2 ga.  I'm open with my kids about sex and the eldest likes to make dick and pussy jokes and I do the same.  Everybody knows how the baby is made and they also know that if they make one they will have to move out and support said baby.  Satanism is basically out the window for them.  It would probably be anirap which I support.  If my 11 year old snags a college chick I'll be sure to give him tips and tricks for satisfying a woman.  If I had a girl I would kill the dude.  The gender bias is real. 


JambledUpWords said:


> I cut off internet for a while if they said they wanted to troon out and find a therapist that doesn’t support troons to maybe help figure out the real underlying problems (a lot of troons I see online are typically autistic, diagnosed with depression/bipolar, or have major anxiety).


Just raise your kids right and pay attention to them.  If you ignore them and give them the internet to keep them busy they will end up troons.  I've raised kids that shit on me all the time because I shit on them all the time when they were younger.  The middle one is a super shitlord and I love it. 


Sofonda Cox said:


> Harm animals, groom a child,  or troon out.
> 
> We can handle most other issues. These would be possible dealbreakers.


We kill animals and eat them, but everything else checks out.


Chocolate Wombat said:


> Besides some of the stuff already mentioned like trooning out it'd have to be developing a Deviant Art-esque fetish for something like inflation or that adult diaper thing.
> 
> If that happened the house would get sold and we'd move to the middle of nowhere with no internet connection, where we'd have to grow our own food and live off the land until we work that deviant shit out of them by just trying to survive.


You'd do better to start with middle of nowhere situation.  Moving them to the middle of nowhere to try to fix them will only make them hate you more.  You should have instilled a good work ethic in them from the beginning, but you failed and at this point there is no salvaging it.  My kids help plant, care for, and harvest the garden.  They have cleaning chores around the house.  The middle kid likes hunting and provides us with meat.  I'm probably more of a "Cool" parent because I'm pretty lax in many ways, but you do your fucking work or you get yelled at and possibly get the hand.  I'm a big dude.  No one wants my hand contacting their butt in an aggressive manner.


JambledUpWords said:


> Something not mentioned, but I’d wonder where I went wrong as a parent if I had an 18 year old kid decide to do OnlyFans.


If it gets to that point you just congratulate yourself for being the worlds best dad and beat off to your daughter's spread pussy because you obviously did a great job of raising her for what you wanted anyways.  Your only question should be why you didn't try to rape her sooner.  

Just be a actual dad and pay attention to your kids and love them.  I know that is a foreign idea, but it is possible.


----------



## Weed Eater (Dec 22, 2021)

Trooning out
Having more "internet friends" than actual people they know face to face/"IRL"
Wanting to spend every moment of their free time holed up in their room
Smoking weed (All bullshit aside, if they're under 18, they shouldn't even be thinking or worrying about this shit)
Romantic relationships before 16 years old (At this point from my own experiences, it's just a massive red flag in general)
Depression/anxiety/mental illness phase, bonus points if they suicide bait
Bestiality and/or pedophilia, or any other degenerate fetishes

There are probably more but these are the best I came up with.


----------



## Troonos (Dec 22, 2021)

Troon out, obviously.


----------



## themasterlurker (Dec 22, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Something not mentioned, but I’d wonder where I went wrong as a parent if I had an 18 year old kid decide to do OnlyFans.


No attention in person so it must be obtained online


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 22, 2021)

Die, probably.


----------



## Jarch6 (Dec 22, 2021)

Besides all the aforementioned, if they told me that they were a Redditor I'd be rather disappointed.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 22, 2021)

Use the farms


----------



## A Gay Retard (Dec 22, 2021)

Brostep revivalism


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 22, 2021)

Donating his lunch money to Twitch whores, if it's a boy. Wishing to become one, if it's a girl. But seriously though already mentioned trooning out, because if I catch him smoking or drinking or stealing, the state will be on my side, but in this case... They can even deprive me of my parental rights and make me pay for their who am I kidding, his hormones and genital mutilation. And when he kills himself, they will blame me, because I "wasn't supportive enough" and put his real name on a tombstone.


----------



## Agran (Dec 22, 2021)

Classic: start dating niggers


----------



## retard strength (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't think its a rebellion thing but I guess I'd be really distraught if my teen became a furry because that means we really fucked up super badly, and that they've already been sexually groomed by 800 middle aged adult diaper loving tranny janny discord dog rapists and (if son) a single digit number of fat horny middle aged predatory nerdy women that draw wolf porn to supplement their welfare payments.

I don't see people become former furries or ex-furries either, like growing out of it or it being a dumb phase. Once it happens, it seems, they're fucked. They will get back to it no matter what.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 22, 2021)

Commit a school shooting. Get addicted to hard drugs. Have unprotected sex with some disgusting AIDS carrier, or get pregnant/get some bitch pregnant. Troon out and start their life in a downward spiral of autogynephilia


----------



## Grinrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Troon out. Being an edgelord retard is acceptable the apple doesn't fall far from the tree


----------



## Solid Snek (Dec 22, 2021)

Be like me.


----------



## TurdFondler (Dec 22, 2021)

Be a dweeb


----------



## El Conserje (Dec 22, 2021)

That he would become a socialist/communist. I swear, the people that like to glamorize communist shit don't have the slightest idea what they are wishing for.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 22, 2021)

Chocolate Wombat said:


>


Funniest thing with this, is that a nigger claim to actually be there for his kid.


Cup Noodle said:


> you do your fucking work or you get yelled at and possibly get the hand.  I'm a big dude.  No one wants my hand contacting their butt in an aggressive manner.


Fast way to get them to hate you, I know I hate my dad for doing this shit. I contacted CPS myself when I was underage, out of pure spite (nothing happened, because of course it didn't).
Let's hope your kids isn't like me.


Weed Eater said:


> Having more "internet friends" than actual people they know face to face/"IRL"


Stranger danger. You may meet creeps at the internet, but at least they can't hurt you.


Weed Eater said:


> Wanting to spend every moment of their free time holed up in their room


Depends if you live in a shitty place or not. There's really nothing to do outside in most places.


thegooddoctor said:


> Use the farms


If I had a kid, it would've grown up with the farms and watch MATI on Friday as children's television. And use the SRS-thread as an example as to what can happen, if it decide to become a shitkid.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 22, 2021)

tell me he doesn't know how to drive stick


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 22, 2021)

Becoming a Redditor and/or trooning out.


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 22, 2021)

become terminally online. Most public school indoctrination problems can be solved with a parent teacher meeting where you yell at them and/or switch classes, the real insidious tranny-furry-faggot grooming brainworms and jewish tricks are from the internet. I’ll probably end up putting them in a Catholic school or something anyway just to avoid them being influenced by their inevitably internet poisoned friends.


----------



## Character from a movie (Dec 22, 2021)

Trooning out, becoming a bully at school, harassing other kids, smoking and drinking, watching anime... especially if it's fucking loli.


----------



## Gravemind (Dec 22, 2021)

I just scanned through the whole thread and I am very surprised I've seen only one person basically say something to the effect of "Get blacked".


Agran said:


> Classic: start dating niggers



Other than that, everyone's pretty much run the gamut of good answers at this point.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 22, 2021)

Very mild on the list, but I wouldn’t want a dangerhair because of who I associate it with these days.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 22, 2021)

Get into politics.


----------



## EnemyStand (Dec 22, 2021)

Ending up with a thread on Kiwifarms.


----------



## Weed Eater (Dec 22, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Stranger danger. You may meet creeps at the internet, but at least they can't hurt you.


Absolutely fucking wrong lmao. Even if the internet/PC is taken away, if some asshole got close enough to my kid online, they still could be irreversibly damaged. Pedos are more rampant than ever, even on the most "safe"-seeming sites. 


Vingle said:


> Depends if you live in a shitty place or not. There's really nothing to do outside in most places.


Oh my fucking god get off the computer/video games/T.V. already. You know what I did "for fun" as a child? I fucked around in a canal and walked some of the distance of it. Sometimes I found a working bike. Sometimes, I actually conversed with my neighbors or other kids and made acquaintances or friends, what a shocker. If there isn't "something" to do, you go the fuck outside and you figure it out. A kid who spends every waking moment of their free time behind closed doors in their bedroom doesn't grow, doesn't continue to learn, and they especially aren't learning how to become a proper human. You get* goblins* if you let them live solely in their room, the worst part then would be trying to coax that kid out for anything, I've witnessed this bullshit first hand.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 22, 2021)

Any LGBT shit is instant war, and begets total disownment at 18.

If they had/supported an abortion that'd be right up there as well, especially if they were callous about it. Might require a beat down, regardless of gender.

If they took up some edgy religion over Christianity that'd be a problem.

Most other stuff could be avoided or dealt with easier.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Dec 22, 2021)

two words. Dean Corl


----------



## Vingle (Dec 22, 2021)

Weed Eater said:


> Absolutely fucking wrong lmao. Even if the internet/PC is taken away, if some asshole got close enough to my kid online, they still could be irreversibly damaged. Pedos are more rampant than ever, even on the most "safe"-seeming sites.


This is the meme about cyber bullying. Just turn off the PC if it's that bad.


Weed Eater said:


> Oh my fucking god get off the computer/video games/T.V. already.


Are you trying to kill me?


Weed Eater said:


> You know what I did "for fun" as a child? I fucked around in a canal and walked some of the distance of it. Sometimes I found a working bike. Sometimes, I actually conversed with my neighbors or other kids and made acquaintances or friends, what a shocker. If there isn't "something" to do, you go the fuck outside and you figure it out.


Just join a gym.


Weed Eater said:


> A kid who spends every waking moment of their free time behind closed doors in their bedroom doesn't grow, doesn't continue to learn, and they especially aren't learning how to become a proper human. You get* goblins* if you let them live solely in their room


This depends on the kid, but yes. Most would be fucked, because they're not mentally capable to a more modern lifestyle. If you don't live under a rock, I'm sure you have gotten with you that people are getting more and more lonely. Even if they try to do something with it. Having parents that don't understand this and blame you for being friendless, would make it harder on the kid.


Weed Eater said:


> the worst part then would be trying to coax that kid out for anything, I've witnessed this bullshit first hand.


From my experience, I was bullied as a kid and didn't want to go out in my hometown. I did go out more when I moved for myself though.
Seeing the kid as a failure for not going out is a bit drastic.


----------



## Weed Eater (Dec 22, 2021)

Vingle said:


> This is the meme about cyber bullying. Just turn off the PC if it's that bad.
> 
> Are you trying to kill me?
> 
> ...


Dude I was bullied too, but it didn't mean I was going to let my bullies win by never leaving my own home and exploring my neighborhood that I had a right to live in.

It'd be one of the first thing I'd tell my children, don't let niggers take advantage of you. Fight the fuck back.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 22, 2021)

Weed Eater said:


> Dude I was bullied too, but it didn't mean I was going to let my bullies win by never leaving my own home and exploring my neighborhood that I had a right to live in.


Let me correct myself, I despise my hometown and my parents for living there.


Weed Eater said:


> It'd be one of the first thing I'd tell my children, don't let niggers take advantage of you. Fight the fuck back.


Right.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Any LGBT shit is instant war, and begets total disownment at 18.
> 
> If they had/supported an abortion that'd be right up there as well, especially if they were callous about it. Might require a beat down, regardless of gender.
> 
> ...



I'm thankful edgelord trad LARP'ers such as yourself will never ever have a shot at procreating.

Any kids you'd raise would probably end up as wacko turbo-lefties at best or would become the next Ted Bundy at worst.


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 23, 2021)

Unwilling or incapable of thinking critically for themselves.

Without critical thought, they're just easy pickings for groupthink, fake news, and improper ideologies.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm thankful edgelord trad LARP'ers such as yourself will never ever have a shot at procreating.
> 
> Any kids you'd raise would probably end up as wacko turbo-lefties at best or would become the next Ted Bundy at worst.


I'm glad it's _biologically impossible_ for faggots like you to breed at all lmao


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> I'm glad it's _biologically impossible_ for faggots like you to breed at all lmao



Sir, this is a Wendy's.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Sir, this is a Wendy's.


Is that supposed to be witty? You're a zoomer, aren't you? Cringe little bitch lol


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Is that supposed to be witty? You're a zoomer, aren't you? Cringe little bitch lol


Who says zoomer?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Who says zoomer?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Shining Wit (Dec 23, 2021)

Support Tottenham


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Who says zoomer?


Retards.  Retards say that.


SSj_Ness said:


> Who doesn't?


People with IQs over room temperature.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Is that supposed to be witty? You're a zoomer, aren't you? Cringe little bitch lol


tfw you find out gen z isn't more conservative


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

snailslime said:


> tfw you find out gen z isn't more conservative


Only retards thought that. Obviously a generation fully indoctrinated by the gay agenda isn't going to be worth shit. Next one's screwed too. One more lost generation and you fags will have fully ruined the culture without a doubt.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Only retards thought that. Obviously a generation fully indoctrinated by the gay agenda isn't going to be worth shit. Next one's screwed too. One more lost generation and you fags will have fully ruined the culture without a doubt.


lol seethe


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

snailslime said:


> lol seethe


Dilate


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 23, 2021)

Any of the things I did. My poor parents.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 23, 2021)

Troon out, become a dangerhair, incel, furry, tradfag, vegan, groomer, weeb, or whatever.

Also, if they're going to shoot some place up, they better do it right, and get a high kill count, and not be stopped by a goddamn couch, or a fucking door.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Dec 23, 2021)

Be fat


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Only retards thought that. Obviously a generation fully indoctrinated by the gay agenda isn't going to be worth shit. Next one's screwed too. One more lost generation and you fags will have fully ruined the culture without a doubt.


"Everyone I disagree with puts pen0r into butthole."  A retard's guide to Internet arguments.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 23, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Who says zoomer?


Zumiez employees are called that


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 23, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Troon out, become a dangerhair, incel, furry, tradfag, vegan, groomer, weeb, or whatever.
> 
> Also, if they're going to shoot some place up, they better do it right, and get a high kill count, and not be stopped by a goddamn couch, or a fucking door.


If my kid becomes a weeb they better have good taste. Liking Naruto calls for a beating.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Dec 23, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Liking Naruto calls for a beating.


Naruto is kino though


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 23, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> If my kid becomes a weeb they better have good taste. Liking Naruto calls for a beating.


I usually don't believe in beating, but if they get into waifu gacha games, or become a vtuber simp they're getting the belt so hard their great-grandchildren are gonna feel it.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 23, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I usually don't believe in beating, but if they get into gacha waifu games, or become a vtuber simp they're getting the belt so hard their great-grandchildren are gonna feel it.


Hypothetical kid sounds based


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> "Everyone I disagree with puts pen0r into butthole."  A retard's guide to Internet arguments.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> View attachment 2824018


I smell retard.  I mean seriously dude try being less retarded.  What the fuck is wrong in your tiny little mongoloid mind?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I smell retard.  I mean seriously dude try being less retarded.  What the fuck is wrong in your tiny little mongoloid mind?


Relax faggot


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 23, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Naruto is kino though


Orguss 02 is king of kino anime


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Relax faggot


Lmao stay mad.  Oh, just noticed, 2021 join date.  Wow you are the dumbest batch of retard migrants we have ever had here.  I think every single one of you is some kind of extra chromosome pinhead cocksucker.  Consider suicide.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Lmao *stay mad*.  Oh, just noticed, 2021 join date.  Wow you are the dumbest batch of retard migrants we have ever had here.  I think every single one of you is some kind of extra chromosome pinhead cocksucker.  Consider suicide.


People throw the term "projection" around a lot, but daymn lmfaooo you're so mad


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 23, 2021)

I don’t know. It’s hard to say really. Obviously all the ones listed in the OP are important but are they the worst thing he could do? What about suicide or a school shooting? Joining a gang or running away from home? I can think of a lot of things much worse than what offered by the OP. I guess if I had to pick one I’d say murder as a general rule.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> People throw the term "projection" around a lot, but daymn lmfaooo you're so mad


Says the mad retard with the 21 join date and the 21 IQ.  Also what's with the emojis?  Are you a female child?  No actual man uses those.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Says the mad retard with the 21 join date and the 21 IQ.  Also what's with the emojis?  Are you a female child?  No actual man uses those.


"You're new REEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> "You're new REEEEEEEEEEEE"


>not making 135k posts in 7 years
yikes sweaty


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> "You're new REEEEEEEEEEEE"


Pretty much yeah.  GTFO.  Why do we need you immigrants?  You are universally absolute trash, subhuman losers with no respect for the culture you're invading.

Build the fucking wall.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 23, 2021)

I really hope my kids never get into gay slapfights on cyberbowling websites


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> I really hope my kids never get into gay slapfights on cyberbowling websites


I hope they do.


----------



## draggs (Dec 23, 2021)

Break the rules set by Daddy Joshua Conner Moon by posting on kiwi farms dot net while under the age of 18


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Pretty much yeah.  GTFO.  Why do we need you immigrants?  You are universally absolute trash, subhuman losers with no respect for the culture you're invading.
> 
> Build the fucking wall.


You're not mad though LOL


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 23, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> I really hope my kids never get into gay slapfights on cyberbowling websites


I wish club penguin was still alive. Would think my kid was based for making a penguin clique and running the server.


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't have kids but if I did, I think the worst thing they could do is be complete pushovers. I hope if I ever become a mother that I make sure my kids are kind, but assertive enough to stand up for themselves. I won't raise weak stock that's for damn sure.


----------



## cuddle striker (Dec 23, 2021)

if I had a kid?

get my guns seized by becoming a dumbass couchcuck or school shooter.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> You're not mad though LOL


Dude, I literally bumhunt every day, trying to find the dumbest retard on the site, and you just happened to be this day's pick.  

Please continue believing this is somehow a weird victory though.  Lmao.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Dec 23, 2021)

Drop out of school
Troon out


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 23, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Orguss 02 is king of kino anime


Hells yeah. I like that Manning guy.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I hope they do.


You would have me call my own kids faggots? Animal.


----------



## Lorelei (Dec 23, 2021)

This. A 22 years old made it like 10 years ago. I remember very well as  I was a teenager. (Can be removed if too gross) No,this isn't my child. It's good having no children as I never got offended at stuff. My child would do this shit MAYBE but if I had one I would teach it never doing this shit again and most the drugs!

drugs
molesting garbage bins and all shitty thing with illegal fireworks/ explosions from firework bombs
grafitti
alcohol
kicked from skool
calling a SWAT team
Digging for bombs that didn't explode
doing livestreams


The list is too long. If I ever wanted a child,not from my own eggs.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 23, 2021)

Most shit I could just ignore or humor as harmless teen stupidity. We all did retarded things as teens to go against our parents. 

Trooning out is up there, don’t know if I’d say it was the worst thing they could do. I’d let them know I’m not paying for it or supporting it. If they said they were attracted to kids that would be the “toss you out on the street and be thankful I don’t shoot you dead” worst thing, but I hold out optimism that won’t get to the level trooning out has.

Whatever happened to just going goth or having a Wicca or Satanism phase or smoking weed or cigarettes to rebel?


----------



## D_Tractor (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Wormy (Dec 23, 2021)

Touch/molest a younger kid, I'd think that would be a no-duh.

But other than that easy one, get pregnant/get a girl pregnant.

Anyone who goes "HURR DURR BE GAY OR TROON!" needs to get some fucking perspective.


----------



## MadStan (Dec 23, 2021)

Have a kid


----------



## .-- .... .. - . ··--·- -. (Dec 23, 2021)

Other than what already was said
Ending any contact with family basically, becoming a prodigal son/daughter without a happy end
The second worst thing would be becoming a worse version of teen me


----------



## Hyro (Dec 23, 2021)

Becoming a Jehovah's Witness


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

Dwight Frye said:


> Most shit I could just ignore or humor as harmless teen stupidity. We all did retarded things as teens to go against our parents.
> 
> Trooning out is up there, don’t know if I’d say it was the worst thing they could do. I’d let them know I’m not paying for it or supporting it. If they said they were attracted to kids that would be the “toss you out on the street and be thankful I don’t shoot you dead” worst thing, but I hold out optimism that won’t get to the level trooning out has.
> 
> *Whatever happened to just going goth or having a Wicca or Satanism phase or smoking weed or cigarettes to rebel?*


It progressed. Who could've imagined degenerate, evil behavior could lead to even worse shit? What a surprise we have a bunch of drug addicted depressed troons now...


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> It progressed. Who could've imagined degenerate, evil behavior could lead to even worse shit? What a surprise we have a bunch of drug addicted depressed troons now...


Have you even considered being even slightly less of a homosexual?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Have you even considered being even slightly less of a homosexual?


Oh, you're still mad. That's kind of concerning. Maybe take your meds


----------



## cowboytakeshi (Dec 24, 2021)

Outside of trooning, blindly following some ideology, not limited to political things on either side, and changing their identity into that and taking it too far. Really stressing the last part because it can be life damaging imo, lots of teens randomly pick things to go with if it's cool in the moment but when it lasts a long time and they dedicate their life to it, I think it's an indication of poor parenting at the very least. I'd hope they can backup whatever beliefs they have with why they believe it and that as parents we could instill that in them. That and harming people/animals/classic psychopath shit or harming themselves.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Oh, you're still mad. That's kind of concerning. Maybe take your meds


I forget who you are, but you still sound angry.  Get over it, I'm going to find some other tard to smack around later.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I forget who you are, but you still sound angry.  Get over it, I'm going to find some other tard to smack around later.





			https://youtu.be/kav7tifmyTg


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> https://youtu.be/kav7tifmyTg


Wow, you are the maddest mad newfag on this site.  Do you realize just being as new as you are marks you as completely retarded?  Do you realize how low your IQ is?

You are literally too stupid to post a video?  Are you actually that dumb?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Wow, you are the maddest mad newfag on this site.  Do you realize just being as new as you are marks you as completely retarded?  Do you realize how low your IQ is?
> 
> You are literally too stupid to post a video?  Are you actually that dumb?





SSj_Ness said:


> "You're new REEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## misterduckford (Dec 24, 2021)

A nigger


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2021)

It's pretty easy to post a video, you dumb fuck retard, unless you really are too dumb to figure it out.  

Wait. . .you actually ARE that dumb?  ROTFL LMAO.


----------



## retard strength (Dec 24, 2021)

Hurting younger kids or animals, shooting up their school, being a rapist, all the serious shit is more "condolences on raising a sociopath and having to put them down yourself" than shit teens get up to when feeling rebellious.

 It all counts technically, but I just want to laugh/cringe at their dumbass communist phase or anime dangerhair phase. Benign stuff. We should all be so lucky for it to stay that mild, I hope.

I guess what sucks too is these things are steering away from being really short-term teenage phases. It seems like teenage stupidity is getting stretched into adulthood, in the U.S. at least. Like I'm laughing at my kid's All-Knowing Euhphoric Athiest phase or "dressing like a Tumblr retard" phase except now they keep it up into their mid-20s.

What sucks as a parent would be seeing that shit getting carried into their 30s and beyond. Like it isn't a phase, it's a lifestyle. A trait. I guess there have always been a lot of weird cringe adults throughout history, but damn.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Dec 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It's pretty easy to post a video, you dumb fuck retard, unless you really are too dumb to figure it out.
> 
> Wait. . .you actually ARE that dumb?  ROTFL LMAO.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Dec 25, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Fast way to get them to hate you, I know I hate my dad for doing this shit. I contacted CPS myself when I was underage, out of pure spite (nothing happened, because of course it didn't).
> Let's hope your kids isn't like me.


You have to strike a balance.  If you just beat on your kids all the time for not obeying your will of course they will hate you.  You can also never beat your children and have them hate you for saying mean words to them.  The main thing is to dole out discipline when it is needed and pure love the rest of the time.  I'm going to assume that your father was a piece of shit and didn't actually love you.  Sorry bro.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 25, 2021)

Become a tranny furry and rape the family golden retriever.


----------



## cornycat (Dec 25, 2021)

Trooning out. I'm fine if my kid does drugs to try, but if they're dependent on it, I'd kick them out. I also don't want them to be an edgelord or overly sensitive. Either grow up or get out.


----------



## M3xus (Dec 25, 2021)

Kill animals/physically hurt the other kids (verbally's fine!  The adopted kids need to get over it), troon out, or become a furry.  

Also, if I catch him playing Fortnite he's losing his EGS account.  No child of mine will be allowed to have shit taste in games.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Dec 25, 2021)

Show up on my doorstep.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> View attachment 2826049


Is that really your best?  The time for Zyklon B for your subhuman ilk is well past.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 25, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Become a tranny furry and rape the family golden retriever.


Would it be better if they raped the family dawg without being a tranny furry?


M3xus said:


> Also, if I catch him playing Fortnite he's losing his EGS account. No child of mine will be allowed to have shit taste in games.


THIS. I fully plan to get them into good video gaming early as possible.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Dec 25, 2021)

Earn a thread here.


----------



## CherryBlossomTree (Dec 25, 2021)

What’s with the faggy slap fight happening?

Anyways, vaping or smoking weed or whatever the fuck isn’t the worst thing, it’s concerning but I did the same shit too as a kid. Dating the wrong kinda person or having an age gap over like three years would make me really scared, but the kinda thing that would make me go over edge would being a furry or troon. At that point they’re 1000% being groomed and shit needs to go down IMMEDIATELY. 

But, if I’m a good enough parent, I don’t have much to worry about . . . I hope.


----------



## Lorelei (Dec 26, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Wow, you are the maddest mad newfag on this site.  Do you realize just being as new as you are marks you as completely retarded?  Do you realize how low your IQ is?
> 
> You are literally too stupid to post a video?  Are you actually that dumb?


You 2 are hilarious.  I LMAO.

Edit: Having a child that's a rapist,child abuser,serial killer or animal abuser. That would be my worst fear.


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 26, 2021)

Mistreating animals. I shall not suffer my child to ever act like a mexican.


----------



## Übertroon (Dec 26, 2021)

Mutilating their own sexual organs to placate terminally online perverts


----------



## FarCentrist (Dec 26, 2021)

This: 






						Kelly Christina Baltazar / Kelly Jiayi Wang / Amelia Wang / Mayli / jiayiwang_inkart
					

Kelly Christina Baltazar, born June 19, 1992 (age 27) and now Kelly Jiayi Wang, is the hapa porn star daughter of Goldman Sachs vice president Kevin Baltazar (Kevin Masterson since 2015).  After filming several hardcore porn shoots under the alias Mayli, days after turning 18, her father set out...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Dec 26, 2021)

Child rape. I'd kill them myself.



Duke Nukem said:


> Vaping. I'd rather catch my kid with cigarettes or weed, because we at least know what's in them.


My siblings and I never tried cigarettes because my mother threatened that she would make us eat them (and she meant it. The woman has never said a thing that she didn't mean, and I know this because she has followed through on some promises that would be considered child abuse in this day and age)


----------



## Sketch Turner (Dec 27, 2021)

* Troon out
* Become a furry/brony
* Join TikTok/Tumblr/Mastodon/whatever the hell is cool these days
* Discourage discrimination against any transfuck people and/or pædophiles (giving one the right to exist gives the other and also makes them exceed women's rights)
* Hang out with IRL people into similar things (as it also encourages such degeneracy)
* Become pro-communism or pro-fascism
* Disrespect the Yamaha synth in the Mega Drive - or in general just not respecting older generations of games

(I forgot how laggy and bullshit XenForo feels on mobile... blergh)


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 27, 2021)

Kill themselves.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 27, 2021)

Troon out
Sexual degeneracy: being a whore, "empowered," "poly," womanizing, furries, etc.
Being a Satanist, pseudo-Satanist or something else that worships evil
Becoming a radical leftist
Becoming a radical right winger 
Psychopathic behavior such as hurting animals, looking at CP, wanton cruelty in general, etc.
Being retarded in general, such as acting like a stereotypical Zillennial, or major in something useless, or playing "addict Russian roulette."


----------



## Online Fossil (Dec 27, 2021)

Like most people have said, trooning out. Seems like for a lot of kids it turns out to be identity-finding phase along the lines of what being an emo or goth used to be, except nobody ever tried to legally force an emo kid’s parents to allow their kid to get a septum piercing or whatever with the backing of professional activists. I’d have an incredibly hard time with that because the whole ideology is so against what I believe about gender.

That and being a terminally online social media-addicted twat.


----------



## Samir (Dec 27, 2021)

Troon out. I'm glad we're mostly in agreement.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2021)

I hope many people on this thread don't have children. What a dumpster fire.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 28, 2021)

There's no poll so I'll add my support to trooning out and getting a thread here. Child rape seems so far fetched in comparison for a teenager.


----------



## zero-who (Dec 29, 2021)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Child rape. I'd kill them myself.


I'll do you one better. Fucking a _dead _child.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 30, 2021)

Not have one.


----------



## Sharklaser (Dec 30, 2021)

Become a furry troon.


----------

